# Idiots guide to Adobe Illustrator 10



## Battou (Oct 14, 2007)

I need one, Could some one tell me how to use this stupid friggen program? 

The things I need the most are

How to crop accurately, how to resize accurately and how to import transparencies in a useable form

The rest I can play with and figure out I think.


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 15, 2007)

http://northlite.50megs.com/illus/resize.htm

That is a good guide for resizing.


----------



## Battou (Oct 15, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> http://northlite.50megs.com/illus/resize.htm
> 
> That is a good guide for resizing.



Yes, I have seen that one and have it bookmarked, but I have grown very accustomed to having the ability to tell a program exactly what dimentions I want. Say I want my 1700 px image knocked down to 800 px I go into resise options and input 800px wide and the saved file is exactly 800 px wide. However with Illustrator I have to guess with scale and even then I usually end up with some stupid number of pixels wide in the saved file.

I assume there has to be a way to deturmine exact size of an image prior to export.


----------

